# forum and drink dont mix



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if i ever come on the forum again drunk please please ignore me 

i try and give my opinion and it all comes out wrong.

i reckon i should be banned.....so please ban me.:whistling2:

the forum is a bad influence on me.

im going to nurse my hangover now:lol2:


----------

